# Creativ Soundblaster Recon 3D



## Lightfire (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die neue Creativ Soundkarte im Netz gesichtet und glaube das Creativ endlich wieder was grosses hat, und bin darüber hinaus auch schon sehr intressiert an Test aber scheinbar will die Karte niemand testen 
na ja gut auf ein Test würde ich schon gern warten aber muss auch schon sagen es Kribbelt schon unter den fingern  nun habe ich nur noch das problem ob sie auf Mainboard passt?
Ich habe jetzt ein Asus P8Z68-V, darauf werkelt eine Zotac GTX560OC und was ich nicht so recht weiss ist weil der Soundblaster ja Pcie ist passt das mit der eingeauten Grafikkarte? oder wo wird die Soundkarte eingebaut, da ich jetzt noch eine normale PCI Soundkarte drin habe.... Hilfe will Geld ausgeben.... 

Danke Light


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Light.

Die Creative Sound Blaster. Recon 3D kann in jeden. PCI-E-Anschluss auf dem. Mainboard eingesetzt werden. Da Dein Mainboard mehr. als genug Steckplätze hat. (z.B. einen über der Grafikkarte) wirst Du da. keine Probleme mit. dem Einbau. bekommen, besonders nicht. im. obersten. Slot.

Gruß,
der schwarze Punkt


----------



## Diavel (15. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Was erhoffst Du Dir von der Soundkarte?


----------



## Lightfire (15. Januar 2012)

Auf alle fälle scheint Creativ das Treiber problem unter Win 7 soweit behoben zu haben wenn man den bewertungen trauen kann die andere käufer schon hinterlassen haben. Und da ich schon immer Creativ nutze und soweit auch immer zufrieden war bis auf jetzt eben das Treiber problem, meine jetztige Funktioniert zwar soweit gut aber wieso nicht mal was neues? Und Onboard Sound will ich nicht nutzen, und da Creativ mit dem Soundblaster schon ewig da ist wieso wechseln.

Light


----------



## Snorri (15. Januar 2012)

Hab die karte seit 1 woche bei mir im einsatz und bin hin und weg. Am besten finde ich den speraten kopfhörer und micro anschluss  auf der karte, da diese eigens angesteuert werden.  Die software funktoniert einwandfrei und ohne probleme. Der sprung vom onbord sound  zur recon 3d war gewaltig.

PS: Meine recon 3D steckt im 2. crossfire steckplatz und funktoniert ohne probleme.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2012)

Snorri schrieb:


> Der sprung vom onbord sound  zur recon 3d war gewaltig.


 
Wobei das bei so ziemlich jeder Soundkarte über 40 € der Fall ist, egal ob von Asus, Creative oder weiteren bekannten Namen.

Hattest Du die Möglichkeit, die Recon mit anderen, gleich teuren Modellen oder der Vorgängergeneration zu vergleichen? Das wäre noch sehr interessant, welche Unterschiede es da gibt.


----------



## TK-Krumbach (15. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab seit heute die Xonar XD von Asus drin. Zuvor war die X-Fi Fatal1ity von Creative im System. Es war noch die erste Ausgabe. Nach ein paar Feineinstellungen muss ich jetzt sagen, dass sie deutlioch hörbar besser ist. Leider hab ich noch keinen Vergleich mit der Recon 3D. Man hört von der so wenig. Ich hab auch erst vor ein paar Tagen zufällig davon erfahren.


----------



## 4clocker (15. Januar 2012)

> Auf alle fälle scheint Creativ das Treiber problem unter Win 7 soweit  behoben zu haben wenn man den bewertungen trauen kann die andere käufer  schon hinterlassen haben. Und da ich schon immer Creativ nutze und  soweit auch immer zufrieden war bis auf jetzt eben das Treiber problem


Ich hab seit par Jahren ne X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCIe und bin damit kürzlich auf Win7 umgestiegen - ohne Probleme
Einfach den alten Treiber drauf von glaube 2007 und es hat auf anhieb alles ohne Probs funktioniert. 
Das hat mich aber auch sehr gewundert da ich auch schon von diversen Treiberproblemen gelesen habe.
Ein Test der Recon 3D würde mich aber auch interessieren, was neues wäre mal wieder toll


----------



## Lightfire (16. Januar 2012)

Ich mach da jetzt nicht gross nen Affen wenn der Preis für mich stimmt schlage ich sowie so zu, so war es bis heut immer das ich mir gesagt habe ab den und den preis kaufst du, und bis heut eigentlich immer ganz gut gefahren
und durch viel an WEs arbeiten habe ich auch am wochenende viel zeit und hat mir den 2500K für 150 gebracht seiner zeit.
Auch wenn ich hier im Forum teilweise viel nicht so verstehe, wenn dann die Frage kommt wieso muss es den unbedingt der hersteller sein, weil man eben so seine Hersteller hat, wieviel schwören auf ASUS Boards und würden es immer wieder kaufen, hat halt mit der eigenen Meinung die man ja nun hat zu tun. 
Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn die Karte irgendwann getestet wird


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2012)

@Lightfire

Welches Headset, welchen Kopfhörer bzw. welche lautsprecher benutzt du?


----------



## Textor (24. Januar 2012)

Hi!
Ich bin jetzt von meiner onboard Soundkarte auf die Recon3d umgestiegen.
Jetzt frag ich mich aber, warum bei mir das von mir erzeugte Profil nicht richtig gespeichert wird.
Ich habe für mein 2.1 (Stereo unter Lautsprecher eingestellt) System beispielsweise den Scout Modus angeschaltet.
Speichere ich das in einem neuen Profil und switche kurz in den Kopfhörer Modus und wieder zurück, ist der Scout Modus deaktiviert. Auch wenn ich das erzeugte Profil erneut aufrufe. Ist das bei euch auch so? 
Allgemein kann ich schreiben, dass keine von mir gemachte Einstellung erhalten bleibt.

Gruß
T.


----------



## marv04 (24. Januar 2012)

> ch bin jetzt von meiner onboard Soundkarte auf die Recon3d umgestiegen.



Vllt. könntest du uns ja mal was über die (Sound-)Qualität der Karte erzählen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2012)

Naja gegen die olle X - Fi klingt jede aktuelle Karte von Asus oder Auzentech um Längen besser, mit dem Beginn von Vista hatten die einen ja quasi im Regen stehens lassen. Wenn ich nochmal mehr wie 50 Taler ausgebe dann bestimmt nicht für Creative, die vielen Enttäuschungen und Ärger mit der Karte kann man bei mir nicht mehr wett machen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja gegen die olle X - Fi klingt jede aktuelle Karte von Asus oder Auzentech um Längen besser


hab ne titanium hd, daher halte ich die oben getätigte aussage für bullsh** 

dem rest kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich damals zu dos zeiten ne sk hatte, dann onboard oder usb und erst mit der titanium hd wieder zu einer internen soka gekommen bin und bei der laufen die treiber - solange man kein xp nutzt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2012)

Olle gleich Alt, damit dürfte klar sein welche X Fi gemeint ist, die Titanium HD habe ich ja nicht erwähnt. Ich hingegegen hatte schon immer Soundkarten, beginnend mit der SB 16 und habe die Talfahrt der Karten mitgemacht, auch die Treibergeschichten unter Vista / Win 7


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Januar 2012)

ah, ich hab olle als wertung interpretiert, nicht als alte, ich hab mit sb pro 2.0 angefangen und kam dann über guillemot maxi sound 3d zum sennheiser usb dongle 
in ermangelung passender ausgabegeräte hat onboard oder der überraschend gute sennheiser usb dongle dann gereicht, bis ich dann letztes jahr mal wieder probehören war ...


----------



## Madz (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe seit 2001 keinen Onboard mehr, aus gutem Grund.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Januar 2012)

Ich teste gerade mal den Onboard meinen Asus Maximus... ich brauch für nen 56Ohm KH nen Fiio....

Hat übrigens immernoch das typische Creative Problem:
Spiel erkennt im System nur Stereo und Soundsoftware will daraus nen Upmix samt Virtualisierung zimmern. Sollten die nicht langsam mal gelernt haben, dass das einfach sinnlos ist?


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Januar 2012)

PCGH soll einen Test der neuen SoundBlaster Recon3D machen PUNKT
habe Abo will lesen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Januar 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> PCGH soll einen Test der neuen SoundBlaster Recon3D machen PUNKT
> habe Abo will lesen


 
Telegramme am besten direkt an die Redaktion schicken, vielleicht wird dem Befehl ja Folge geleistet...

So oder so erwarte ich aber im Heft wie auch auf verschiedenen Internetseiten in nächster Zeit Testberichte zu den Karten. Auch wenn ich momentan bedient bin, würde es mich auch interessieren, was die neue Generation kann.


----------



## Lightfire (29. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,
hab ein wenig hin und her überlegt und mir die Karte eben bestellt, da ich gestern ja schon 7.1 system bestellt habe denk ich das ein guter Sound entstehen wird. Bis jetzt nutze ich ja noch die Audigy 2 wobei ich sagen muss den Win7 Treiber kannst man knicken  aber durch zufall habe ich ein Treiber Pack gefunden bei dem sich ein Ergeiziger Creative mitarbeiter die Mühe gemacht hat die Audigy 2 wieder wie gewohnt unter Win7 nutzen zu können und seid ich den Treiber drauf habe hört sich der Sound der Karte wieder ganz anders an, wer die Audigy 2 unter winXP genutzt hat kennt die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Karte ja, und das steht halt unter Win7 auch wieder zur verfügung 
Aber egal, Bestellt ist sie und sobald die Karte und das 7.1 System dann angekommen und eingebaut ist gebe ich gern ein Fazit zur karte ab.
Und für die unter Euch die eben fragen wieso Creative...... gut bei Mainboards schwöre ich auf Asus, aber bei Sound bin ich schon ewig bei Creative sie hatten damals schon die Top Soundkarten wie man sieht sind ja auch alle immer Soundblaster Kompatible und wieso sollte ich wechseln wenn ich immer zufrieden gewesen bin? Ihr würdet auch nicht einfach umsteigen von Asus auf Biostar wenn ich immer zufreiden mit Asus wart, dann müsste sich Asus schon einen groben schnitzer leisten um das man umsteigt wenn man immer zufreiden gewesen ist.


----------



## marv04 (29. Januar 2012)

> die Karte und das 7.1 System



Soweit ich weiß unterstützt die recon aber nur 5.1 , oder liege ich da falsch ?
Auf einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht würde ich mich freuen  Bis jetzt ist die karte ja ganz gut weggekommen.

Gruß

Marv


----------



## Zero-11 (29. Januar 2012)

Nope liegst du nicht die recon 3d hat nur 6 Kanäle


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Januar 2012)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH, die gestern im Briefkasten und ab Mittwoch im Laden liegt, wurden die Recon 3D-Modelle übrigens getestet. Für die ungeduldigen hier schon mal das Fazit der PCGH:



> Die neue Recon-3D-Serie kann sich klanglich kaum von Creatives alter X-Fi-Generation absetzen. Der Vorgänger X-Fi Titanium HD ist den Recon-3D-Modellen sogar signifikant überlegen. Klangfetischisten, die nicht auf Mehrkanalwiedergabe verzichten möchten, greifen zur Asus Xonar Essence ST samt Erweiterung H6.



Darüberhinaus wurde kein Unterschied zwischen Fatal1ty und normaler Version gehört.

Und ja, die REcon unterstütz im Gegensatz zu manchen X-Fi-Modellen nur 5.1, kein 7.1.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (29. Januar 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:


> da ich gestern ja schon 7.1 system bestellt



Was für ein 7.1 System ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie traurig, dass Creative über die Jahre nichts gelernt hat.
Immernoch die selben Windows 7 Probleme und die Audioqualität wird nicht besser. Aber wir haun ja für 50€ mehr ne Plastikhaupe mit Licht drauf.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Januar 2012)

Creative scheint mit den Recons einen anderen Weg zu gehen. Schaue ich mir die Bilder der Karten an und lese Infos dazu, sind die Recons wohl auf Miniaturisierung ausgelegt, sprich, alles ist sehr kompakt ausgeführt. Die scheinen also keine wirklichen Nachfolger der X-Fi zu sein, sondern ergänzen diese eher. Vielleicht gibt es zukünftig mehr Mainboards mit Recon 3D, weil dieser leichter zu integrieren ist, wer weiß.

Ach ja, keine Sorge, Bloody Suicide, neben der rot leuchtenden Plastikabdeckung ist ja auch noch ein Mikrofon dabei. Das rote Leuchten macht also vermutlich nur 45 € des Preisaufschlags aus.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab die Software von meinem SupremeFX gleich wieder runter gehaun, weil das mit der KH Virtualisierung immernoch nicht richtig funktioniert bei Creative. Die DX ist schon weg. Die Phoebus soll langsam mal kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist traurig zu lesen, aber ich hatte mir so etwas schon gedacht. Die brauchen keine roten Lampen sondern eher mal richtige rote Zahlen, damit der Kunde und seine Wünsche endlich mal wieder Beachtung finden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Gab doch schon 2010 nen Minus von 38Mio Dollar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Gab doch schon 2010 nen Minus von 38Mio Dollar



Reicht wohl nicht und gehört wohl noch zur Portokasse. Erinnert einen an die Sparkassenwerbung wo man partout nicht von den Prinzipien abweichen will


----------



## marv04 (29. Januar 2012)

Mhmm schade  
Den erfahrungsberichten zu folge scheint die recon aber durchaus eine brauchbare karte zu sein. Wobei die recon fatality und co meiner meinung nach keine daseinberechtigung haben. 

.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Lies mal den Test in der PCGH. Das Teil ist unbrauchbar.


----------



## marv04 (29. Januar 2012)

Na toll -.- man weiß ja garnicht mehr welche sk man nun kaufen soll 

Mehr als 70€ wollte ich auch nicht ausgeben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Xonar DX


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2012)

Unbrauchbar nicht ganz. Dolby Digital Live wird per DSP berechnet und belastet so die CPU nicht . Besser als Onboardsound klingt sie auch . Aber für diese beiden "Pluspunkte" ist sie eindeutig zu teuer.




Vasili8181 schrieb:


> PCGH soll einen Test der neuen SoundBlaster Recon3D machen PUNKT
> habe Abo will lesen


 Wenn du wüsstest, dass der Test zu dem Zeitpunkt schon läääängst fertig war  . Anders hätte ich Probleme bekommen  .


----------



## marv04 (29. Januar 2012)

Mhmm also dann entweder eine xonar d1 oder eine x-fi titanium.


----------



## Madz (29. Januar 2012)

Welche Geräte willst du überhaupt daran anschliessen?


----------



## marv04 (29. Januar 2012)

Mein Edifier S530D 2.1 System bzw meine aurvana live kopfhörer. Der onboardsound ist mir leider viel zu kratzig und zumindest an den aurvana live viel zu leise. Selbst an meinem ipad ist die lautstärke besser.


----------



## Madz (29. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann würde ich eine Xonar Dx kaufen.


----------



## marv04 (29. Januar 2012)

Okay, geht sogar noch vom Preis. Die D1 ist doch teschnich genau das selbe wie die DX nur mit PCI anschluss, sehe ich das richtig ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Januar 2012)

richtig


----------



## ThorstenMUC (30. Januar 2012)

Die D1 hat noch den Vorteil, dass sie keinen Floppy-Stecker für die Stromversorgung braucht.
Da der PCIe->PCI Chip auf der DX die Stromversorgung des PCIe-Steckplatzes nicht mit durchreichen kann muss man die nämlich extra mit Strom versorgen.

Wenn man also noch den PCI-Steckplatz frei hat ist es durchaus ne Überlegung wert nochmal in den alten Steckplatz zu investieren... ist dann nur die Frage, wie viele Jahre Motherboards noch PCI mitbringen... Floppy-Stecker via Adapter geht immer irgendwie.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Januar 2012)

Is aber auch eine der wenigen Karten ohne Strom von Asus. Phoebus hat trotz nativem PCIe Support nen 6Pin PCIe Stecker


----------



## Alexquad84 (31. Januar 2012)

Die neuen karten sind echt eine lach nummer habt ihr das schon gesehen:
Creative's Sound Core3D gets nekkid in front of the camera by VR-Zone.com
yPC Watchz ƒNƒŠƒGƒCƒeƒBƒu‚ÌPCIe—pƒTƒEƒ“ƒhƒJ[ƒhuRecon3Dv‚ðŽŽ‚·


----------



## Lightfire (31. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,
Creative Recon 3D ist bestellt, nur leider hat sich Alternate entschlossen mit Hermes zusammen zu Arbeiten, also das was Alternate immer ausgemacht hat ist damit wohl dahin (vor 12Uhr bestellt am nächsten tag da) somit ist Alternate 
für mich schon mal gestorben, selbst die Sendungsnummer kann man bei Hermes nicht aufrufen weil sie gibt es nicht, das traurige daran ist das Alternate die Versandkosten für DHL kassiert und günstig über Hermes verschickt das finde ich schon echt frech  wenn die Lieferung dann da ist dann gehen Alternate und Ich getrennte wege leider.......


----------



## KaterTom (31. Januar 2012)

Gut zu wissen! Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum mein letztes Paket statt in der Packstation beim Nachbarn abgegeben wurde.


----------



## Alexquad84 (31. Januar 2012)

?? was hat Alternate jetzt mit der *Creativ Soundblaster Recon 3D* zu tun??? und mit Hermes und DHL ??? XD


----------



## Alexquad84 (31. Januar 2012)

wenn man jetzt de vergleicht : http://static.hardwareluxx.de/hardware/akaspar/reviews/xfi_titanium/x_fi_preview_3.jpg ist der neue chip echt ein witz!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

Wie schon mal erwähnt denke ich, dass der Recon 3D niemals als Nachfolger bzw. Steigerung der X-Fi gedacht war. Mit seinem Mini-Design scheint er mir eher als günstiges oder kompaktes Modul auf Mainboards oder in mobilen Geräten bestimmt zu sein. Was für Creative natürlich nicht heißt, dass man ihn nicht auch als Soundkarte im PC anbieten kann. Was man am ehesten ankreiden kann ist wohl, dass dieser Umstand nicht klar erkennbar ist.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2012)

Alexquad84 schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt de vergleicht : http://static.hardwareluxx.de/hardware/akaspar/reviews/xfi_titanium/x_fi_preview_3.jpg ist der neue chip echt ein witz!


 
Nana, es kommt doch nicht auf die Größe an, die Technik, machts . Aber dazu steht mehr in der aktuellen Print .


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2012)

grml und ich hatte gehofft das die Recon3D mal wieder die übersoundkarte wird.

Ich habe zwar eine ASUS Xonar D1, bin auch relativ zufrieden ABER wenn ich in einer Konfi Via Skype etc bin und ein Spiel Starte Brummt und Summt das Micro der Soundkarte wie ein altes Mofa und alle anderen Gamer beschweren sich oder machen witze darüber. Am OnBoard Sound ist dies nicht der fall und am verschiedenen Treibern liegt es auch nicht (hab alte und neue Probiert) alle 3 PCI Steckplätze hab ich ebenfalls schon probiert


----------



## Patentblau V (2. Februar 2012)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder ist der Test in der Print fürn...hmmm Popo? Da steht ja noch nicht einmal, welche Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer verwendet wurden, oder hab ich das überlesen? Und was soll "brauchbar" für eine klangliche Einschätzung darstellen? Musikstücke oder Spiele die verwendet worden sind, werden auch nicht aufgeführt. Rauschabstand wäre auch mal interessant gewesen.

Mh..ein detaillierter Test sind anders aus!


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2012)

Die Testumgebung wurde beim ersten Test nach den neuen Testmethoden ausgiebig vorgestellt - war bei nachfolgenden Tests (mindestens die beiden Nächsten) als Kopie auf der Heft-DVD zu finden. 
Da es allerdings ein paar kleinere Änderungen gegeben hat, werde ich diesbezüglich die komplette Umgebung noch einmal hier im Forum vorstellen.


@Schauderwelz: Was für ein Netzteil benutzt du?


----------



## Lightfire (3. Februar 2012)

Moinsen zusamm,
so karte gestern eingebaut, 7.1 lautsprecher angeschossen und den alten Treiber deinstalliert und Registry gereinigt, neuen Treiber installiert alles völlig Unproblematisch ich glaube das schwierigste war wohl den PC wieder in die Halterung am PC Tisch wieder rein zu bekommen. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind super und übersichtlich muss ich mich allerdings noch ein wenig rein Fuchsen aber wird schon. Nun aber zu dem was wohl jeden mehr Intressiert....
der Sound (_*wie gesagt die richtigen einstellungen muss ich noch finden*_ ) aber Lautsprecher werden angesteuert und Musik kommt auch raus, und selbst wo ich noch garnicht viel eingestellt habe ist der Klang schon super und wirklich aufdrehen kann ich die Boxen nicht wirklich aber werde gut Beschallt, als Movie habe ich mir die Bluray von StarWars Episode 4 ausgesucht den kenne ich in und auswendig und weis genau wie er sich unter der Audigy2 angehört hat, über die Einstellungen kann man noch immer noch mehr rausholen,Schiesserei, Laserschwert, und hintergrund Geräusche kann ich sehr gut hören und das gefühl das grad etwas neben mir bzw. hinter mir passiert ist auch da, nun leider fehlen mir noch die Rear Lautsprecher die habe ich irgendwie nicht, aber ich glaube das liegt noch an Win7 da müsste noch das 5.1 hinterlegt sein. Kurz am schluss noch Kopfhörer nutze ich nicht also intressieren die mich natürlich nicht.

Mein Fazit fällt kurz aus, *Creative ist wieder da*, Treiber probleme gehören der vergangenheit an, Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es ohne ende, Musik und Film kommen sehr gut rüber, Geld ist gut angelegt und für mich eine klare Kauf Empfehlung  
..... *entscheiden muss natürlich jeder für sich was er Kauft *


----------



## Lightfire (3. Februar 2012)

Der Screenzeigt aber nicht die Recon 3D sondern die X-Fi, und wieso wurde die X-Fi als screen shot genutzt????



Alexquad84 schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt de vergleicht : http://static.hardwareluxx.de/hardware/akaspar/reviews/xfi_titanium/x_fi_preview_3.jpg ist der neue chip echt ein witz!


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2012)

Im Anhang der richtige Chip (rechts). Links im Bild der DAC/ADC/OPV/was weiß ich noch alles-Kombichip.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2012)

Ziemlich klein für so viele Funktionen. Kann ja nix werden 
Nen normaler OPAMP is ja im DIP-8 schon größer


----------



## Schauderwelz (3. Februar 2012)

@nfsgame: ich nutze schon seit 3 jahren ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550 Watt Netzteil, glaube nicht das es daran liegt denn die alte X-Fi Xtreme Gamer hatte mit selber konstellation kein Mic Brummen. Abgeschirmt war die X-Fi ja auch nicht wirklich. eventueller hardwaredefekt?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2012)

Wie weit ist die Karte von der Grafikkarte entfernt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2012)

Ich muß sagen das Creative mit der neuen Garde wieder mal einen Bock geschossen hat. Ich hätte nie gedacht das die Karte nicht an der HD vorbei kommt.


----------



## troppa (3. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen das Creative mit der neuen Garde wieder mal einen Bock geschossen hat. Ich hätte nie gedacht das die Karte nicht an der HD vorbei kommt.



Blöd, ist aber so. Nach 5 Wochen testen bin ich von der Recon3D Fatal1ty ziemlich enttäuscht, nicht nur dass mich die rote Led stört. Ich behaupte sogar, dass sich der Onboard Sound des Rampage IV je nach Musikrichtung besser anhört. Und auch meine 8 Jahre alte X-Fi Xtreme Music hört sich da noch besser an. Vor Allem ohne die Treiber-Soundtricks, ist der Sound dumpf, die Instrument schwierig raus zu hören. Die AuzenTech X-Fi HomeTheater wird in Kürze die Fatal1ty ersetzen.


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Februar 2012)

Danke, die Karte kaufe ich nicht.
warte auf Windows 8 und die Antwort von ASUS mit einer neuen Xonar oder so
der AV200 chip ist ja auch nicht schlecht(gewesen).


----------



## Schauderwelz (3. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie weit ist die Karte von der Grafikkarte entfernt?


 

Die Karte ist im untersten slot, also direkt über den netzteil, auf den anderen slot bringt es auch nichts (Direkt unter der GraKa) selbes problem.
Habe auch gelesen das mehrere Xonar nutzer von den Problem berichten wie im Hardwareluxx Forum einer von denen hatte sogar die Essence STX die nicht gerade günstig ist. Überlege ja die Xonar einfach gegen die X-Fi Titanium HD einzutauschen, ist ja glaub ich bisher die einzige karte von Creative die man kaufen kann, immerhin können die kontakte nicht weggammeln da sie alle vergoldet sind, nicht so wie bei meiner Xtreme Gamer wo die metallkontakte alle schwarz oxidiert waren


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Danke, die Karte kaufe ich nicht.
> warte auf Windows 8 und die Antwort von ASUS mit einer neuen Xonar oder so
> der AV200 chip ist ja auch nicht schlecht(gewesen).


 
Xonar Phoebus


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Februar 2012)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> immerhin können die kontakte nicht weggammeln da sie alle vergoldet sind, nicht so wie bei meiner Xtreme Gamer wo die metallkontakte alle schwarz oxidiert waren


 
Naja auch die Xtreme Gamer hat ne Chem Ni / AU Oberflächen veredlung, das ist muss für den BGA Baustein wenn er in FinePitch Technik ausgeführt ist. Und die Steckkontakte sind immer aus Hartgold, bei ner Standart Chem Ni / AU oberfläche wär das meist 2µm dicke Gold bei 3-4 mal ein und ausstecken schon runtergekratzt. Kann natürlich sein das die Platinen nicht so hochwertig produziert wurden, aber das schwarze verfärben passiert dir vorallem nur bei Chem NI / AU Oberflächenveredlung, besonders wenn sie nicht hochwertig ist.


----------



## Vasili8181 (6. Februar 2012)

hilfe
ich habe in Ausgabe PCGH 9/2010 gelesen das die AuzenTech Bravura im Hochtonbereich besser klinkt als die AuzenTech Forte.
Die Forte kann aber EAX 5.0 advanced HD+64 MB X-RAM und hat wohl ein paar Treiberprobleme. 
Die Bravura nur EAX 4.0 und hat wohl ein paar Treiberprobleme.

Jetzt lese ich auf der PC Games Seite (Mit DDL und DTSC, aber ohne Surroundsimulation, ist die AuzenTech X-Fi Forte die nächste Soundkarte). 
Sie hat also keinen DH = Dolby Headphone (oder vergleichbare Technologie oder was oder wie jetzt
in Ausgabe 3/2012 steht gegenüber der X-Fi Forte können beide Recon 3D auch nicht mehr mit ihrem integrierten Kopfhörerverstärker punkten, da dieser bei der Forte besser umgesetzt ist.

Xonar Phoebus wo bleibst du? Wir warten auf Tests!!!

Hilfe mein Soundsystem soll ein Teufel Concept E 300 werden(auch PCGH Ausgabe 9/2010).
Meine Kopfhörer sind die Sennheiser PC 360 G4me 50 ohm


----------



## troppa (7. Februar 2012)

Ist bei mir auch (nur) ne X-Fi Forte geworden, weil die HomeTheater HD (wieder) nicht verfügbar war. Da ich auf dem Rechner sowieso kaum Filme sehe, fand ich die zusätzlichen HDMI Ports zum Durchschleifen für mich eh unnötig. 
Gegen die Bravura sprach für mich vor Allem der beschnittene X-Fi-Chip.

Hab zwar die X-Fi Forte erst ne Stunde drin, hat mich aber schon im Zusammenspiel mit dem Denon AVR-1611 und KEF Q300 völlig überzeugt (Anschluss optisch). Und auch im flüchtigen Test mit dem analogen Anschluss dem alten Teufel Concept E Magnum: Alles ist da wo es hin gehört, der Klang schön klar und wesentlich ausgewogener.  Endlich wieder ein Fort- statt Rückschritt.


----------



## Vasili8181 (7. Februar 2012)

Danke,  hat die Forte DH = Dolby Headphone (oder vergleichbare Technologie) ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Februar 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch (nur) ne X-Fi Forte geworden, weil die HomeTheater HD (wieder) nicht verfügbar war. Da ich auf dem Rechner sowieso kaum Filme sehe, fand ich die zusätzlichen HDMI Ports zum Durchschleifen für mich eh unnötig.
> Gegen die Bravura sprach für mich vor Allem der beschnittene X-Fi-Chip.
> 
> Hab zwar die X-Fi Forte erst ne Stunde drin, hat mich aber schon im Zusammenspiel mit dem Denon AVR-1611 und KEF Q300 völlig überzeugt (Anschluss optisch). Und auch im flüchtigen Test mit dem analogen Anschluss dem alten Teufel Concept E Magnum: Alles ist da wo es hin gehört, der Klang schön klar und wesentlich ausgewogener.  Endlich wieder ein Fort- statt Rückschritt.


 
Du hast dir ne Forte gekauft um sie optisch anzuschließen?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2012)

Nein, es steht da sogar, dass er zusätzlich auch was analog anschließt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Februar 2012)

Hab ich doch glatt um die Uhrzeit überlesen. Tut mich sorry


----------



## Wolff1975 (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Leutz,
ich hoffe, ich bin nicht off topic aber vielleicht weiß jemand von euch Rat.
 Ich hab in meinem neuen System eine Recon 3D verbaut, (weiß auch nicht was mich geritten hat) nun ja und wollte nun nach einer Neuinstalation von Windows7 x64 die Originaltreiber installieren. Der Installationsvorgang ging ohne Probleme und und ich sollte nach Beendigung Herunterfahren gesagt getan ... danach war jedoch immer noch der "Standard Microsoft Treiber" im Gerätemanager auch das Control Panel startete nicht mit den Hinweis das kein kompatibles Audi Gerät vorhanden sei. Also installierte ich den Recon Treiber von Hand per Treiberdaktualisierung. Danach lief das Control Panel, jedoch musste ich feststellen das der Center/Subwoofer Ausgang im 5.1 Modus keinen Ton wiedergab. Wenn ich nun den 5.1 Sound testen wollte, stürzte der Test ab und blieb hängen ohne überhaupt einen Ton wiedergegeben zu haben. Ich überprüfte die Lautsprecher und diese waren in Ordnung... danach ging ich in die Wiedergabesteuerung von win7 und wollte es von Hand einstellen dort kam aber die Meldung :

 Bei der Audioverbesserung für folgende Geräte gibt es Probleme
  Lautsprecher (SB Recon 3d PCIe)
  Möchten Sie  die Treiberverbesserungen für dieses Gerät deaktivieren.

Als ich jetzt mit "ja" bestätigte klappte der Test im Controll Panel jedoch ohne auf der Center/Subwoofer (Line3) Ausgang Ton abzugeben...
Eine komplette Deinstallation der Treiber und Panels sowie Neuinstalation ergab keine Veränderung, weder im Ergebnis noch die Probleme der Installation änderten sich...
Ich bin langsam am Ende mit meinem Latein... ist die Karte defekt oder liegt es am Treiber oder doch an etwas völlig anderem ?...

Weiß von euch vieleicht jemand Rat ? Ich währe zutiefst dankbar!
Meine System Konfiguration kann man hier entnehmen : sysProfile: ID: 132462 - Wolff1975


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2012)

Schonmal einen anderen PCIe-Slot ausprobiert ?


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Nun das mit dem anderen Slot ist so eine Sache da ich eine 2te Grafikkarte. Besitze geht mir da etwas der Platz aus... Aber zum testen könnte ich es zumindest probieren wobei meine Hoffnung auf einen Software Fehler beruht ... meist bekommen wir aber ja nicht das was wir uns wünschen...


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es, wenn du mit dem Crossposting aufhörst und wir in deinem Thread weitermachen ? Siehe dazu in den Forenregeln Stichwort "Crossposting"...


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Recht hast du wollte dir gegenüber nur freundlich sein und antworten auf deinem Tip hätte erwähnen müssen das ich ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht habe.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-recon-3d-treiber-oder-soundkarte-defekt.html

Also in meiner Sache bitte dort weiter machen danke!


----------

